# newb pro10 help



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Evening guys,

I'm still a rookie in the world of body building let alone supplements, so my question Is what is the general feeling about pro 10 products? Primarily the whey and creatine range? I'm currently using body supreme but really not impressed.

Any opinions are always appreciated.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Whey protein is only extra food mate, it's not going to do much.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

what do you need to know Jim?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I only use it first thing in the

Morning before breakfast and

Post w/o to get some extra protein into the system... Trying to squeeze as much into the diet as possible


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Just what the general opinion Is on the products wheyman, ingredients ratios, mixes, taste... Value, just trying to get a first hand opinion rather than purely going by what's found online (review wise)


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

just eat mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

If you don't like it then finish the tub/sack and try another brand? Your overall diet is more important, THE single most important aspect of your training.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jimmywst said:



> Just what the general opinion Is on the products wheyman, ingredients ratios, mixes, taste... Value, just trying to get a first hand opinion rather than purely going by what's found online (review wise)


They are like companies myprotein and bulkpowders. Brilliant value for money and get good reps on here. Like I say as far as value you won't go far wrong


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

I used them for the first time a few weeks back mate, got some whey protien isolate, and whey protien concentrate, to be totally honest wheyman is the most helpfull rep/owner on this site, your satisfaction is guaranteed, tastes good, mixes good, does what it says on the packet, and if your ever in doubt, he's just a pm away mate, always around to help


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers fellas... Appreciated still finding my way round the diets and supps, and it's great to get everyone's opinion, do's and dont's etc


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

jimmy i can get you a sample to try?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I tried to order a sample of each last night (can't grumble at a quid each) but kept getting dumped out during the payment page. Hence why I asked the forum really.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> jimmy i can get you a sample to try?


Me too me too


----------



## tdeee (Sep 12, 2009)

How many grams of protein in 2scoops of pro10 whey?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Two scoops (70g) of the pro10 whey I was looking at equals 54g of protein I think.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

depends mate, isolate or concentrate? theyre both quite high protien content, i think 2 scoops of concentrate is 50grams isolate is 52grams, but there smaller scoops in the isolate because its has a higher protien percentage


----------



## tdeee (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds good, just ordered 1kg of strawberry.


----------



## tdeee (Sep 12, 2009)

I ordered the concentrate...

I think.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

yeh ive got banana and chocolate concentrate and had the strawberry, there all pritty good tbh, ive also got the isolate in strawberry which ive not tasted yet but im assuming is going to be pritty good


----------



## tdeee (Sep 12, 2009)

Is it 14 servings per klo or is my Maths ****?


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

:whistling:Sorry to jump in on this thread lads :-\ is there somewhere on uk-m that an have a look at these shakes you are discussing?

Thanks!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

be careful of wheymans creatine

I took it and ended up like this


----------



## Arnold2012 (May 5, 2012)

heyup mate, iv used bulk powders before and they are good value for money but iv started using Pro-10 whey protein now and the price is pretty much the same, gotta say though the chocolate whey from pro-10 is beaut, goes down a treat and mixes easy, id recomend it mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers fellas... Probably

Gonna place an order tonight and see how it goes


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Cheers fellas... Probably
> 
> Gonna place an order tonight and see how it goes


use 5off for a 5% discount

cheers


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> be careful of wheymans creatine
> 
> I took it and ended up like this


i see from the pic you only took it once? imagine how big you would get on 3 months of it


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Wheyman, I have Private Messaged you this afternoon.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> use 5off for a 5% discount
> 
> cheers


Cheers pal... Every little helps


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> be careful of wheymans creatine
> 
> I took it and ended up like this


That would scare the hell out of the kids


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

don't ever buy that pro 10 protein, cheap as it is, its ****ing disgusting and turns into sludge / cake mix rofl


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

1


----------

